# Anyone know anything about 360 Home Preservation LLC?



## Travis_Jhue (Nov 14, 2015)

So yeah I was wondering if anyone has ever done business with this company. I have some questions in regards to my pay, when I first sent my photos in I was told everything looks good etc. Now it's 38 days after my start date and no money has been deposited and there's all of the sudden a huge problem with my photos? Any insight into this would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!
Travis


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Yeah, you're probably about to get screwed. They got the work done that they needed, got paid by their customer, so now they are going to use the outstanding amt. owed to you as hostage to get you to leave, and deny any pay due to "bad pictures." Even though they're probably lying, to cover their lie and keep your money, they will say "Our client is denying payment due to bad pictures so we are denying payment for those work orders" which will be, well, all of them. Sorry you're getting the shaft.  Next time, check out ANY company you're working for on here before you sign ANYTHING.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If they deny payment to you yet still bill their client, that would be fraud.
Happens a lot, is very illegal. You just have to prove it.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Every time I see this story repeating itself, I think more and more this property preservation thing is no simple service based business. It's a friekin blood sport. I was watching old MMA fights the other night, and time after time the more savvy and experienced fighter beat down the bigger brute. A couple times I saw an illegal blow to the back of the head, only met with a referee warning, do the damage needed to set up the knockout. One inexperienced behemoth landed some nice punches and rushed in for what he thought was a knockout opportunity....only to be sent to the mat by a roundabout kick that broke his jaw. My first thought was "dude, your invoice just got adjusted". He would leave with a busted jaw and small paycheck for 3 months training...and never fight again. And the next victim would be recruited on Monday to take his place for an opportunity at "big money". Sounding familiar?

How many guys with a big dreams, good skills, tons of ambition, and a few assets, rush into this P&P ring and are quickly crushed by some seasoned company that plays mostly inside the rules but just a little bit out? How many guys can get off the mat to work another day? How many guys make one bad business decision early that wipes them out? When your assets are gone, you're knocked out.

Except for the blood and broken bones, doing P&P business with nationals and regionals can be much the same as a good cage fight....and the ones who do survive to become successful eventually leave the ring to become managers and trainers for the new guys who think they want to do this. Once you've given your blood to it, it's so damn hard to get away from it. 

I just thought the similarities were intriguing....

Travis, I sincerely hope you didn't get wiped out...keep us posted.


----------



## Travis_Jhue (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah I've been doing this for a couple years and this is the first real screw over. Dude is basically saying there's nothing that they can do at this point. I'm seriously thinking about getting a lien tomorrow cause for some reason they quit calling and started texting me so now I have those which is cool but yeah... seven properties that were no joy ride whatsoever, 500 plus mile round trip and over $300 in hotels (which they said would all be reimbursed) and come to find out I made less than what I spent on hotels! Crazyyyyy. 

But any info or suggestions are always appreciated and thanks so far guys!


----------



## Travis_Jhue (Nov 14, 2015)

Which now the guy is denying me accounts payables number sp if I could talk to her I'm sure I can get something figured out a little bit more maybe. Sucks


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> Every time I see this story repeating itself, I think more and more this property preservation thing is no simple service based business. It's a friekin blood sport. I was watching old MMA fights the other night, and time after time the more savvy and experienced fighter beat down the bigger brute. A couple times I saw an illegal blow to the back of the head, only met with a referee warning, do the damage needed to set up the knockout. One inexperienced behemoth landed some nice punches and rushed in for what he thought was a knockout opportunity....only to be sent to the mat by a roundabout kick that broke his jaw. My first thought was "dude, your invoice just got adjusted". He would leave with a busted jaw and small paycheck for 3 months training...and never fight again. And the next victim would be recruited on Monday to take his place for an opportunity at "big money". Sounding familiar?
> 
> How many guys with a big dreams, good skills, tons of ambition, and a few assets, rush into this P&P ring and are quickly crushed by some seasoned company that plays mostly inside the rules but just a little bit out? How many guys can get off the mat to work another day? How many guys make one bad business decision early that wipes them out? When your assets are gone, you're knocked out.
> 
> ...



And 9 times out of tem its a new company nobody has heard of, just like this 360...


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

*make THEM prove it !!!!*

I say send an "INTENT TO LIEN" letter and demand to see the correspondence between them and there "client" referring to the specific work orders they are not paying due to "bad pics" because you know if this is really happening there has to have been some kind of communication about it. don't just take there word for it, there "word" will screw you every time. I work directly with a few of the larger nats and have been in this position before, asked to see the emails and a few times the provided them and a few times they were "unable to provide" and i disputed pay and won ... good luck keep us posted.


----------



## Travis_Jhue (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah I am getting liens on all the properties first thing in the morning. I mean it's obvious what's going on here, I have asked for accounts payables number more times than I can remember and it never get's back to me so there's a clear indication on top of the communication gap and the all of a sudden "bad pics". Luckily all my projects were through pruven so all the photos are still there actually, I just went and copied them all and putting them on a flash drive for tomorrow. You all have been really helpful tho.


----------



## Travis_Jhue (Nov 14, 2015)

Should I go on ahead and tell the guy what I'm doing in hopes of a quick fix or go through with everything and say nothing?


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

IMHO, you've already played fair for a long time, they had every chance to make right. When they now deny a phone number (which honestly is probably the same number, I doubt they have an Accounts Payable department, it's the same kitchen table). I say file your liens, that's why the lien option is there- to help protect your interests. You have to protect your interests, because they sure as heck aren't. Good luck, let us know how it is going!


----------



## Travis_Jhue (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah I'm looking everything up and going that route, this is a first so going about the lien is pretty foreign to me atm.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Keep us updated!


----------

